# Angelsafari Namibia-Ein Reisebericht Teil 1



## rob (4. April 2006)

hallo meine lieben!
endlich hab ich die zeit gefunden den bericht zu schreiben und die fotos ins netz zu stellen.
leider konnte ich nicht aus zeitlichen gründen alles auf einmal schreiben,aber länger warten möcht ich euch auch nicht lassen.
ich werde die nächsten tage an der ostsee beim 11 ten trollingtreffen verweilen und wenn ich davon wieder zurück bin den bericht fertig schreiben.
es folgt noch das shamvuracamp am okawango und die ganze skelettküste.
viel spass beim lesen und bilder gucken wünsch ich euch aus wien
rob
Alle Bilder

*Namibia-Eine Angelsafari*
Es war ein kalter und nebeliger Novembertag in Wien, als mein Freund und Partner Georg und ich beschlossen im Winter noch unbedingt einen Film irgendwo an einem interessanten, fischreichen und vor allem warmen Ort der Erde zu drehen. Nach dem ich einige mögliche Reisezeile studiert hatte, fiel unsere Entscheidung über Vöglers Angelreisen 2 Wochen nach Namibia zu fahren.

Eine Woche fischen am unberührtem Okawangofluss bei der Capriviregion, im Naturparadies des Deltas in Botswana und eine Woche schweres Brandungsangeln an der traumhaften Skelettküste war der Plan. Wir bekamen im Voraus ausführliches Kartenmaterial und diverse Informationen über unsere Routen.

In der ersten Woche mussten wir ja alleine mit einem Mietauto quer durch Namibia zu diversen Camps selber fahren, hingegen wir in der zweiten Woche fast rund um die Uhr von einem Guide betreut und gefahren wurden. Dies war schon etwas sicherer als die erste Woche, zumal es doch für uns beide die erste Reise in so einer Form in Afrika war und wir nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung hatten. So allerhand Gefahren und Pannen können da auftreten und man muss sich vorher schon gut über das Land, Leute und Gegebenheiten informieren.

Nach etlichen Stunden vor dem Computer und verschiedenen Reiseführern bekam ich so langsam das Gefühl für das was mich erwarten kann. Die letzten Impfungen im tropenmedizinischem Institut geholt und alles soweit vorbereitet, jetzt kann der Abreisetag kommen. Am 21.1.06 war es dann endlich soweit, hurra wir fliegen nach Namibia! Der Startschuss der Reise war die Einnahme der Malariaprofilaxe Malarone .Ab jetzt mussten wir für 2 Wochen jeden Tag eine dieser Tabletten zu uns nehmen ,da wir in der ersten Woche in hochgradig verseuchtem Malariagebiet verweilen werden.

Zuerst ging es mit dem Flieger von Wien nach Frankfurt, dort mussten wir mit den schweren Filmkameras plus Handgebäck quer über den Frankfurter Flughafen laufen, da unser Anschlussflug nach Windhoek schon kurz davor stand. Zum Glück aber konnten wir unseren Flieger zeitgerecht erreichen. Der Flug selber verlief dann ganz angenehm und 9 Stunden durch die Nacht den Äquator überflogen später, landeten wir dann sicher in Windhoek am 40 km außerhalb gelegenen Flughafen. Während des Anfluges konnte man schon die eindrucksvolle Landschaft aus der Vogelperspektive genießen, jetzt freuten wir uns beide darauf endlich auf eigene Faust durch das Land zu fahren.

Als erstes wurden wir vom Flughafen von einer reizenden Großfamilie abgeholt, die uns mit ihrem Bus zur Autovermietung in die Stadt brachten. Während der Fahrt spielten die Kids mit meiner kleinen Digitalkamera und die Mutter erzählte uns von ihrer Stammesherkunft den Ovambos. Einige Kilometer vor der Autovermietung beobachteten wir viele Leute die in Volksfeststimmung an einem ausgetrockneten Flussbett auf das kommende Wasser warteten. Die Regenzeit hat gerade begonnen und in den Bergen gab es die Tage zuvor reichlich Niederschlag.

Die Menschen wissen genau wann das Wasser zu ihnen runter kommt und lassen sich dieses Schauspiel nicht entgehen. Ganze Familien singen, tanzen, trommeln und essen da am Flussufer. Nach diesem ersten netten Erlebnis haben wir bei der Autovermietung unseren Wagen übernommen. Es war ein ordentlicher neuerer Mittelklassewagen mit leider nur Hinterradantrieb. In Namibia ist die Linksverkehrsregel und für uns war es das erste mal mit so einem Fahrzeug zu fahren. Das rechts Sitzen und Schalten geht ja noch, aber wirklich blöd ist das der Blinker und Scheibenwischer auch seitenverkehrt ist.
Ein Witz der Leute aus Windhoek sagt, einen Touristen im Auto erkennst du daran, dass sich beim abbiegen an der Kreuzung der Scheibenwischer bewegt und die Blinker dunkel bleiben. Nach einigen Instruktionen des Vermieters verstauten wir all unser Gebäck und verließen die Stadt Richtung Abenteuer. Georg übernahm das Fahren und ich war der Navigator. Erstes Ziel war Roy's Camp das wir nach 6 Stunden fahrt über Okahandja und Otjiwarongo erreichen werden. Das Camp war nur eine Übernachtungsstation für uns und auf dem Weg dorthin schüttelte uns Afrika zum ersten mal unsere Hände. Die Straßen gingen Schnur gerade Richtung Horizont und wurden links und rechts von großen Wildzäunen, die die Farmländer umgrenzen, begleitet.

Immer wieder sahen wir riesige Raubvögel neben uns fliegen, große Strauße, herumtollende Pavianfamilien, Warzenschweine, diverse Antilopenarten kreuzten vor uns die Straße und Wolkenformationen zogen einträchtig und sanft über unsere Köpfe. Es war sehr heiß und trocken, die Luft surrte und von überall konnte man Tierstimmen hören. Mit Gänsehaut blieben wir so oft wie Möglich stehen um Bilder zu machen oder einfach nur den Moment zu geniessen.

Nach einer aufregenden Fahrt sind wir dann am spätem Nachmittag in Roy's Camp angekommen. Dort wurden wir sofort recht herzlich von einem jungen Pärchen begrüßt. Nach einer kurzen Führung durch das Camp packten Georg und ich unsere Kameras und machten uns auf einen Fußmarsch durch das angrenzende Buschland. Roy's liegt am Rande der Kalahariwüste und bietet seinen Gästen neben einem Wasserloch an das die Tiere in der Nacht zum trinken kommen auch verschiedene Fußwege um das Land auf eigene Faust zu erkunden. Leider ist uns kein Zebra oder Antilopen begegnet, aber toll war es trotzdem. Schweißgebadet kamen wir wieder zurück und machten es uns mit den beiden Gastgebern an der Bar gemütlich. Wir hatten uns von Anfang an gut verstanden und saßen lange in die Nacht am Lagerfeuer und lauschten den Geschichten über die Kalahariwüste und deren Bewohner die Buschmänner.

Es war meine erste Nacht in Afrika und ich bin ja auch ein wenig schreckhaft gegenüber was da so fleucht und kreucht. Wieder umgab uns ein phantastischer Umgebungssound der Natur. Riesige Käfer kamen wie große Propellermaschinen angesurrt und landeten mit einem lautem Knacks am Boden. Plötzlich hörten wir Geräusche aus dem Busch und eine große Herde Kudus, das ist eine Antilopenart, besuchte das Wasserloch in unserer Nähe.

Sofort schnappten wir unsere Kameras und filmten die Tiere beim Trinken und Weiden. Der Leitbulle rief die Herde immer wieder zusammen und auch noch andere Arten tauchten im Kegel des Scheinwerferlichts auf. Wieder diese Gänsehaut, ob ich die in den kommenden 2 Wochen jemals loswerde, fragte ich mich in diesem Moment.

Langsam machte sich die Anreise und Klimaumstellung bemerkbar und wir wurden sehr müde. Ausschlafen war jetzt angesagt, da wir am nächsten Morgen noch eine lange Fahrt vor uns hatten. Wir hausten in einer Art Rundhütte aus Stein gemauert mit einem Strohdach. Also alles was an Kleintier kommen kann und ungemütlich bzw. giftig ist kann da auch rein. Ohne Moskitonetz, das ich mir unter die Matratze stopfte, hätte ich keine Minute schlafen können Der Geruch von Autan umgab mich und nach kurzer Gedankenflut bin ich dann doch schnell eingeschlafen. Am nächsten Morgen nach dem Frühstück ergab sich die Gelegenheit drei Menschen von verschiedenen Stämmen in ihrer Stammessprache zu filmen. Sie erzählten eine kleine Geschichte aus ihrem Leben. Sie waren von den Okavangos,Oshiwambos und ein Buschman/Damara.
Die letzteren sprechen einen Nachfolge der alten Urafrikanische Sprache Bantu und verwenden diverse Klick und Schnalz laute bei ihrer Konversation. Ich selber durfte eine Begrüßung auf Buschman lernen,was gar nicht so einfach ist.

Nach dem wir uns von allen verabschiedeten machten wir uns weiter auf unseren Weg, der uns nördlich bis nach Rundu, eine Grenzstadt zu Angola in der vor drei Jahren noch Bürgerkrieg war, führte und nach kurzem Tankstop in ungemütlicher Atmosphäre weiter in den Caprivi brachte. Am Weg nach Rundu mussten wir durch ein von der Polizei bewachtes Gate fahren.

Nachdem wir alle möglichen Papiere ausgefüllt hatten durften wir unter freundlichem Winken der Beamten weiter fahren. Es ist strengstens Verboten Wild über diese innere Grenze zu führen. Nach dem wir passiert hatten änderte sich schlagartig die Landschaft neben uns. Statt Weidezäune der meist weißen Farmer welche die Straße einschlossen standen jetzt Hütten aus Stroh und schwarze Menschen der verschiedenen Stämme säumten die Straße. Kinder winkten uns zu und Erwachsene manchmal fast ohne Bekleidung oder dann auch mit 70 er Jahre Anzug, Sonnenbrille und Schirm wanderten wie bei einer Modenschau am Straßenrand entlang und gingen ihrem Tagwerk nach. Viele Dörfer leben fast ausschließlich von Ackerbau und Viehzucht, viele sind aber arbeitslos und vor allem die jungen Leute oft ohne Chance und Perspektiven. Die Menschen sind sehr arm dort ,machen aber einen glücklichen und zufriedenen Eindruck. Auf der weiteren Fahrt in die Capriviregion bis Botswana gab es immer was interessantes am Rand oder auf der Straße zu sehen. Langweilig wird einem da nicht und die Fotokamera war fast immer in meiner Hand.

Der Caprivi ist der Nordöstlichste Zipfel Namibias und zieht sich als schmaler grüner Streifen mit tropischem Klima und üppiger Vegetation weit östlich in den Kontinent bis kurz vor die Viktoriafälle. Bekannte immer wasserführende Flüsse wie Okawango, Kawango, Sambesi, Chobe und Linyanti durchkreuzen den Landstreifen und erzeugen eine unglaubliche Fauna und Flora.

Unser Ziel sollte Drotsky's Cabin sein, ein wunderschönes Camp mitten im Okawangodelta in Botswana. Hier versickert der Okawangofluss nach seiner langen Reise aus Angola in der Kalahariwüste und bildet ein traumhaftes immergrünes Delta bestehend aus hunderten von kleinen Kanälen voll von Leben. Papyrus säumen die Ufer und hunderte Vogelarten brüten im dichten Ufergehölz. Durch die Luft dröhnen Kilometer Weit die tiefen Schreie der Hippobullen und in jeder Ecke raschelt es und bewegt sich was.

Aber noch waren wir lange nicht da, denn wir mussten beim Eingang in den Caprivizipfel bei Shakawe nach rechts Richtung Botswana abbiegen, vorbei an den Poppafällen durch den Mahango Gamepark die Grenze überqueren und nach ca. 40 Kilometer Dorsky's finden. Soweit so gut.

Wie immer wenn wir in Namibia einen kleinen Ort erreichten fuhren wir sofort eine Tankstelle an um wieder voll zu machen. Man sollte wirklich nicht riskieren irgendwo zwischen den langen Distanzen bis zur nächsten Tankmöglichkeit ohne Sprit stehen zu bleiben. Your car is your castle. So leicht bekommt man dann keine Hilfe und wenn du an die Falschen gerätst und Pech hast bist du deine Sachen los. Nachdem wir also wieder voll getankt hatten fuhren wir die Straße weiter Richtung Botswana und machten einen kurzen Stop bei den Popafällen. Das sind Stromschnellen des Okawangos die auch White Wathers genannt werden. Am Parkplatz ist ein kleines Eintrittsgeld zu zahlen und es würde auch die Möglichkeit bestehen dort ein Apartment zu mieten. Das ganze ist von einer sehr schön gepflegten tropischen Gartenlandschaft mit vielen bunten Blüten und kleinen Seitenarme die wie Bäche die Landschaft zerschneiden umgeben.

Während wir dabei waren alles auf Band zu filmen, kam unser erstes tropisches Gewitter auf uns zu. Diese sollten in den nächsten Tagen unsere stetigen Begleiter werden. Somit sind wir schnell zurück ins Auto und fuhren weiter Richtung Grenze. Einige Kilometer später hörte plötzlich die asphaltierte Straße auf und wir wurden immer unsicher ob den die Richtung noch stimme. Kurz bevor wir wieder umdrehen wollten kamen wir an einen großen Schranken. Dies war der Eingang zum Mahango Park und wir mussten in ein dort stehendes Holzhaus eintreten um Meldung zu machen.

Wir wurden sehr herzlich Empfangen und man versicherte uns dass das der einzige und richtige Weg nach Botswana ist und es kein Problem wäre mit unserem Hinterradantrieb durchzukommen. Am Tag zuvor hätten es schon solche wie wir geschafft hieß es da für uns weniger vielversprechend. Nachdem obligaten Ausfüllen verschiedener Papiere durften wir wieder weiter fahren und in mir stieg langsam aber deutlich eine innere Unruhe wegen der Straßenverhältnisse auf. Georg ist aber ein ausgezeichneter Autofahrer und versicherte mir das wir es schaffen werden. Mit 2 Weeldrive 12 Kilometer schnurgerade Schlammpiste durch einen Nationalpark mit Afrikas Tieren lag vor uns. Stecken wollten wir da nicht bleiben und einige male war es wirklich sehr knapp dran. Zum Glück konnte Georg uns gut durchmanövrieren und eine Stunde nervenaufreibende Fahrt später kamen wir mit einem völlig verdrecktem Auto an der Grenze zu Botswana an. Die Schlammpiste wechselte wieder in eine asphaltierte Straße über, Stacheldraht und Elektrozaun erinnerten uns daran das wir an einer Afrikanischen Grenze stehen. Vor dem Grenzgebäude saß die halbe Belegschaft und einige Bewohner von nahegelegenen Dörfern umher.

Unter Gelächter und Beifall wurden wir empfangen und beglückwünscht das wir die Strecke alleine geschafft haben, nur unser Auto sollte der Nachmittagsregen bald reinigen meinten sie.
Wir also rein und wieder endloses Ausfüllen von Formularen. Eine Dreiviertel Stunde später, zig Stempeln im Reisepass mehr und 4 Beamte weiter wurde uns das Ok zur Weiterfahrt gegeben. Wir fuhren im Schritttempo bei einigen für uns leerstehenden Häusern vorbei und passierten den Grenzpunkt.

Nun ging es zügig bis zu Drotsky's Capin, das durch gut Beschilderung leicht zu finden war. Wir wurden schon erwartet und nach dem wir unser kleines Haus direkt am Fluss bezogen hatten und das Camp besichtigten, konnte ich mich nicht mehr halten und habe meine Spinnrute montiert. Ich fischte mit einem 40 g Löffelblinker und versuchte meinen ersten Tigerfisch vom Anlegesteg zu erwischen. Als dann die Nacht hereinbrach und die Moskitos wirklich lästig wurden, gab ich erfolglos auf.

Nach einem herrlichem Abendessen in dem mehr als gemütlich eingerichtetem Camp, halb auf dem Wasser halb in einem kleinem Dschungelparadies gebaut, lauschten wir noch zur Beruhigung an der Bar den Geschichten über Schlangenbisse, Krokodielunfälle und Hippoatacken. In der Ferne war das Wetterleuchten eines Gewitters zu sehen, das die Landschaft des Okawangodeltas immer wieder in einem gespenstischem Licht auftauchen ließ. 

Es wurde spät und als wir dann schlafen gehen wollten bemerkte Georg das keine Moskitonetzte vorhanden waren. Ihm war es egal, ich hätte kein Auge zugetan, wenn nicht vor der Reise meine Afrika erfahrene liebe Freundin mir ihr Moskitonetz geborgt hätte. Warum gerade im Delta keine Netzte waren verstanden wir nicht, Malaria war ja das Thema Nummer eins der Menschen die dort lebten.

Aber mit unserer Profilaxe und dem Dauerduft von Autan waren wir relativ gut geschützt, nur die kleinen giftigen Spinnen konnten noch für Georg ungemütlich werden. Von diesen hatte ich die meiste Angst, aber meinem Schatz sei dank konnte ich fast immer ruhig schlafen. Am nächsten Morgen nach einem reichhaltigem Frühstück packten wir unser Filmequipment zusammen und ich montierte meine Ruten für unseren ersten Fischausflug im Okawangodelta Afrika.

Ich war aufgeregt wie ein kleiner Junge vor dem Weihnachtsbaum, hatte ich doch schon so viel über den kampfstarken Tigerfisch und andere seltsame Wasserbewohner gelesen. Jetzt wollten wir endlich raus und ernst machen. Mit Sack und Pack kamen wir in der Tropenhitze schwitzend zu den sehr geräumigen gut motorisierten Alubooten. Freundlich wurden wir von unserem Guide begrüßt, der vom Stamm der Ovambos war und das Delta seit seiner Kindheit kennt.

Voller Vorfreude beluden wir das Boot als plötzlich ein aufgeregter Campbesitzer zu uns lief und meinte wir müssten sofort wieder zurück an die Grenze fahren da wir gestern illegal nach Botswana eingereist wären. Die Farbe wich uns aus dem Gesicht und wir erfuhren das wir Glück hätten, denn normalerweise kommt die Polizei und nimmt dich einmal fest.
Nach einigem hin und her kamen wir darauf, das in den vermeintlich leerstehenden Häusern an der Grenze die botswanischen Behörden saßen und uns mit offenem Mund durch das Fenster beobachteten wie zwei Milchhäutige im Schritttempo an ihnen vorbeifuhren und die Grenze passierten.

Es war für uns wirklich nicht zu erkennen, denn kurz davor bei den "Anderen", der Namibiagrenzposten wie wir später erfuhren, waren all die Leute ,dann die lange Einreiseprozedur und das Schild mit Willkommen in Botswana. Aber so lange wir rasch und sofort zu Grenze fahren und die ganzen Formularitäten tätigen wäre es auch nicht weiter ein Problem.

Wir also wieder raus aus dem Boot die Dokumente geholt und wieder eine Dreiviertelstunde zurück zur Grenze gefahren. Dort angekommen wurden wir schon erwartet und als Crazy Guy's begrüßt. Nach dem wir den Beamten die gestrige Sachlage schilderten, hatten diese sich schnell wieder beruhigt und wir wurden freundlich in das Einreiseprozedere gewunken. Wieder viele Stempeln in den Reisepass und der Hinweis das 60 Botswanadollar zu bezahlen wären. Die hatten wir natürlich nicht, es gab auch keine Möglichkeit außer in Botswana selber an die Währung zu kommen und Namibdollar bzw. Visa wurde nicht akzeptiert. Somit einigten wir uns darauf das Geld in unserem Camp abzuheben und am nächsten Tag bei unserer Rückfahrt zu bezahlen, was wir sehr zuvorkommend und unkompliziert fanden. Getrieben von der Fischlust sind wir so schnell wie möglich zurück und sofort ins Boot gestiegen.

Der Guide meinte wir würden ein wenig Flussauf fahren und versuchen mit leichtem Spinnzeug einen Bream als Köderfisch zu fangen. Mit diesen Breamfilets sollten wir später mit dem freitreibenden Köder ohne Blei, also Freelining, per Boot den Fluss herunter driften. Einzig die Tatsache das der Fluss schon durch die Regenzeit langsam zum steigen beginnt und das Wasser trüber wird, macht die Sache mit den Bream's nicht einfach. Diese ziehen nämlich bei Hochwasser in die überschwemmten Ufer und deren folgenden Sümpfen und Graslandschaften. Dort setzten sie ihren Laich in das geflutete Grasland und sind dadurch im Hauptfluss sehr schwer zu fangen. Die Erwartung durch Spinnfischen an so einen Köder zu kommen war relativ gering und so fuhren wir los verzaubert durch die Landschaft rings um uns. Nach einigen Kilometern stoppte er das Boot und ich montierte mir einen kleinen roten Mepps. Synchron warfen wir an der Papyruskante unser Blech ins Wasser und zogen es einige Meter zurück zum treibendem Boot. Um uns wieder hunderte Geräusche die uns die Gänsehaut nicht weichen ließen, die Sonne brannte erbarmungslos auf uns nieder und ich Idiot hatte in der Aufregung mit der Grenze bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt gleich den Hut vergessen. Ein Kardinalfehler. So band ich mir zur Belustigung von vorbeifahrenden einheimischen Fischern auf ihren Einbäumen mein Tropenhemd zu einem Turban am Kopf zusammen.

Der Rücken wurde wieder ordentlich mit einer Schicht Sonnenblocker und einer Schicht Autan eingeschmiert und weiter ging es mit dem konzentrierten Fischen auf meinen ersten Afrikanischen Fisch. Nach 15 Minuten werfen wechselten wir die Stelle und fuhren noch ein Stück weiter Stromauf. Kleine Buchten mit Seerosen, Palmeninseln inmitten von Papyrus, Kanäle die plötzlich eng werden oder wieder auf gehen und überall die verschiedensten Vogelarten und andere Tiere zogen an uns vorbei. Wir spinnten weiter und als ich wieder mal ein Seerosenfeld am Ufer anwarf knallte es in meiner Rute. Die Schnur schnitt durch das Wasser und einige Meter vor mir Rollte sich ein dickes buntes Etwas. Unser Guide meinte ich hätte einen Bream am Haken zappeln. Die Freude bei mir war sehr groß und nach einigen Minuten konnten wir den Burschen mit dem Kescher landen. Ein sehr schönes Tier mit immerhin 1.5 Kilo, welches mich ein wenig an einen bunten Barsch erinnerte. Schnell baute ich die leichte Spinnrute Wg 10-30 g zum Driftfischen um und machte mich bereit. 

In Wien baute ich mir schon einige Vorfächer aus dem guten alten mit grünem Plastikschläuchen überzogenem Klavierstahl. Aus dem Bream wurden kleine Filetstücke geschnitten und mit einem kräftigen Einzelhaken drei mal durchstochen aufgefädelt. Hier warfen wir die Köder, im Gegensatz zum Folgendem Camp bei denen wir die Köder mit dem Boot in einer sinnvollen Linie ausbrachten, einfach aus und ließen sie abdriften.

Hier hat wohl jeder seine bevorzugte Methode. Wichtig dabei ist immer direkten Kontakt mit dem Köder zu haben um bei der Aufnahme sofort den Haken mit einem kräftigen Anhieb zu setzten. Schon nach kurzer Zeit spürte ich ein heftiges Rucken in der Rute doch mein Anschlag ging ins Leere. Plötzlich hörte ich das schreien der Bremse meines Guides und sah wie sich seine Rute im Halbkreis zum Wasser neigte. Mit einem surren schnitt die Schnur plötzlich nach vorne durch das Wasser und ein Tigerfisch mit gut 2 Kilo sprang über einen Meter vor uns aus dem Wasser.

Wow! Das konnte was! Immer wieder und wieder sprang er mit voller Länge empor und beeindruckte uns mit seinen rasanten Fluchten. Ich hatte noch nie zuvor einen Fisch im Süßwasser so schnell schwimmen sehen. Nach gut 10 Minuten feinstem Drill landete unser glücklicher Bootsführer den ersten Tigerfisch. Wir staunten nicht schlecht über die scharfen Zähne und die schöne Zeichnung des Körpers. Nach einigen Fotos wurde er sofort wieder in sein Element zurückgesetzt ,wo er mit einem Schwanzschlag in den Tiefen des Okawangos verschwand. Angespornt durch diesen Fang machte ich mich weiter auf den Versuch einen Fisch zu haken. Plötzlich bog sich meine Rute im Halbkreis und irgendwas nahm heftig Schnur von meiner Rolle. Ich schlug an und hatte vollen Kontakt. Endlich, dachte ich und freute mich auf einen guten Drill. Doch leider verlor ich diesen Fisch wieder so schnell wie er gebissen hatte. Nach dem Einholen der Rute merkte ich das der Karabiner total aufgebogen war und das ganze Vorfach fehlte. Ärgerlich so etwas, aber auch das gehörte dazu. Leider nahm ich diesen Fisch zu hart, wodurch zu viel Druck auf meine Montage kam und er alles aufbog. Unser Guide fing schon den nächsten guten Tigerfisch in einem spektakulärem Drill, während ich mit dem nächsten Fehlbiss kämpfte. Diesmal hatte mir der Fisch den Gummischlauch des Stahlvorfaches total abgezogen, fast durchgebissen und schlitzte danach aus.

Es war ja eine neue Fischerei für mich und so hatte ich mein Lehrgeld zu bezahlen. Nach einigen Fehlversuchen konnte auch ich endlich einen schönen Tigerfisch haken und landen. Was für ein Spaß, mir viel in diesem Moment nichts vergleichbares ein. Sobald dieser Fisch auch richtig gehakt ist zieht er sofort aus dem Wasser. Diese Sprünge wiederholt er immer wieder, beim Boot musste ich acht geben den schnellen Fluchten mit der Rute richtig zu folgen. Mit seiner großen Schwanzflosse zog er in einem Bruchteil einer Sekunde unter dem Boot durch. Ich hatte noch nie so einen aggressiven Fight gehabt und die Schnur so schnell durch das Wasser schneiden gesehen. Der erste Tag fing für uns sehr erfolgreich an, wir konnten einige gute Tigerfische fangen und tolle Aufnahmen davon drehen. 

Auf dem Weg zurück ins Camp um Mittags zu essen, sinnierten wir schon auf die Abendteuer die wir Nachmittags zu bestehen haben. Kurz vor dem Camp stoppte unser Guide plötzlich am Ufer und schnitt unter unseren verwunderten Blicken ein Stück Papyrus zu einem kleinen Stab zusammen. Diesen steckte er in den Körper eines halben Tigerfisches den wir zur Verwendung als Köder entnommen haben und warf es danach in die Mitte des Flusses. Durch das Papyrus schwamm das Fischteil an der Oberfläche und wurde von unseren Augen fixiert, als plötzlich aus einem gegenüberliegendem Baum ein großer Weißkopfseeadler majestätisch nach unten zog und sich mit einem Schwall den Fisch griff und mit diesem wieder zurück in seinen Horst zum füttern der Jungen flog. Nach diesem Erlebnis fuhren wir zurück zum Essen um dann am Nachmittag am Fluss wieder unser Glück zu versuchen.

Wir fuhren noch weiter Stromauf und fischten wieder in der Drift. Wieder war es unser Guide der einen schönen Fisch landen konnte, während ich mich mit der Fliegenrute erfolglos versuchte. Durch das hohe Wasser war ein ordentliches Fliegenfischen für mich nicht möglich. Nach einigen versuchen widmete ich mich wieder dem Naturköderfischen. Plötzlich wurde es dunkel und die Vögel hörten auf zu singen. Ein gewaltiges tropisches Gewitter zog über dem Delta auf und die Bäume begannen sich im Sturm zu biegen. Es war höchste Zeit so schnell wie möglich zurück zum Camp zu kommen und wir fuhren mit vollem Tempo von Wellen geschüttelt genau in das Gewitter rein. Blitze zuckten rund um uns in den Boden und schwarze Wolken drohten uns von allen Seiten. Ja so musste der Weltuntergang aussehen, dachte ich in diesem Moment. Nach dem es so heftig zu Regnen begann und die Einschläge uns immer gefährlicher wurden, steuerte unser Guide mit dem Boot in die Richtung des Ufer's.

Mit hoher Geschwindigkeit kam der Papyrusgürtel immer näher. Wir fragten uns was er jetzt vorhätte, als schon der Bug in den grünen Streifen tauchte und die hohen Stangen über unser Boot einbrachen. Nach einer ersten Schrecksekunde verstanden wir, dass unser Guide so ein sicheres Dach aus Papyrus gebaut hatten. In kauernder Haltung brauch über uns das Gewitter nieder und wir tranken Limonade und lauschten Geschichten über Menschen aus dem Delta. Im nu war die Zeit vergangen und mit ihr das Gewitter. So machten wir uns völlig durchnässt auf den Heimweg.

Im Camp mussten wir uns erst mal heiß duschen und so etwas wie trockene Sachen anziehen. Wir sind an diesem Abend noch lange auf der Terrasse gesessen und lauschten den Geräuschen der Nacht und beobachteten das umherziehende Gewitter. Wir hatten auch das vergnügen einen Deutschen aus Stuttgart Abends an der Bar zu treffen, der mit seinem Fahrrad seit 3 Monaten durch das südliche Afrika fuhr. Ein Teufelskerl und Abenteurer wie er im Buche steht, der schon bei den Korowai Indianern in Indonesien lebte. Ihn sollten wir auf unserer Reise noch einige Male begegnen. Am nächsten Tag versuchten wir noch bei einer Ausfahrt bis Mittag unser Glück beim Fischen. Leider lief auf Spinner überhaupt nichts und frische Köder konnten wir nicht mehr fangen. So zeigte uns unser Guide die Schönheit der Fauna und Flora des Deltas. Um die Mittagszeit machten wir uns wieder auf den Weg nach Hause und packten alle unsere Sachen zusammen als uns eine Aufgeregte Frau des Camps entgegenlief.

Sie hätte nur kurz ihre Haustüre offen gelassen und danach fand sie in ihrem Bett eine 2 Meter lange Phyton. Sie sperrten das Tier in eine große Plastikkiste und öffneten für uns den Deckel. In der Ecke zusammengerollt sahen wir respektvoll die Schlange. Unser Guide bekam den Auftrag mit uns die Phyton auf einer kleinen Insel im Delta auszusetzen. Sehr zu seinem Leide, da sein Stamm glaubte in Schlangen die Geister ihrer Vorfahren wieder zutreffen. Wir fuhren mit ihm die besagte Insel an, auf der er aus dem Dickicht einen drei Meter langen Stecken heraus zog. Mit diesem öffnete er vorsichtig die Kiste und stieß sie um. Georg und ich standen beide mit der Kamera in einigen Metern Entfernung, als die Schlange plötzlich aus der Kiste direkt auf uns zu floh. Auf den Aufnahmen kann man erkennen wie wir beide zu wackeln anfingen und es mir die Sprache verschlug. kkkk.....kkkkk.....bekam ich nur mehr heraus. Wir sprangen beide auf die Seite und die Schlange kroch an uns vorbei ins nächste Gebüsch. Mit noch immer klopfendem Herzen fuhren wir zurück ins Camp, wo wir uns von allen verabschiedeten und gleich in das Auto stiegen.

Es sollte wieder nach Namibia durch den Mahango Park bis in den Caprivi gehen, von dort 200 Kilometer zurück in Richtung Rundu. Ziel war das Shamvura Camp direkt am Okawangofluss gegenüber der angolanischen Grenze. Dort sollten wir 2 volle Tage mit einem sehr erfahrenem Mann, der im Wildlife tätig war, fischen.

Wieder stand uns eine aufregende Fahrt bevor und ich merkte ein wenig die Nervosität in mir aufsteigen. Wird der Wagen durch die Schlammpiste kommen, werden wir Benzin finden und halten die Reifen, fragte ich mich. An der Grenze angekommen trafen wir wieder den Stuttgarter der mit dem Rad durch den Mahango Park wollte. Wir durchliefen gemeinsam die Prozedur des Ein- und Ausreisens, dieses Mal auch auf beiden Seiten. Einige der draußen sitzenden Personen wiesen den Radabenteurer, für dessen tun sie eine Menge Respekt hatten, darauf hin das die Durchquerung mit dem Fahrrad gewisse Risiken mit sich bringt. Es könnten ja Löwen kommen und ihn anfallen. Er überlegte und wog alle Möglichkeiten aus. Auf eine Mitfahrgelegenheit mit einem großen Wagen wollte er nicht warten, wir konnten ihn nicht mit dem Rad mitnehmen und ziehen wollte er sich auch nicht lassen. Er entschied sich zu fahren und somit beschlossen wir bei Löwenkontakt einige hundert Meter zurückzusetzen um ihn eine Warnung in den Sand zu schreiben.

Wir selber kamen besser durch als hin ,da vor uns ein großer Expeditions - Lkw die Piste planiert hatte. Wieder am Mahango Game Park Schranken angekommen informierten wir die Leute über das nachkommen des Radfahrers. Ungläubig hörten sie unsere Geschichte und bedankten sich für die Warnung. Wäre der nicht in spätestens 2 Stunden durchgekommen, hätten sie mit Autos einen Suchtrupp reingeschickt. Unser Weg führte uns weiter nach Shakawe um zu tanken und ins Shamvura Camp zum mehrtägigen Fischen zu kommen.
Ende Teil 1

Ende Teil 1
Alle Bilder


----------



## ralle (4. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsafari Namibia-Ein Reisebericht Teil 1*

Wau Rob -- haste prima geschrieben !!

Ich hatte ja das Vergnügen, schon absolut frsiche Urlaubseindrücke zum Norgeevent von Euch zu bekommen .

Schreib ja nur schnell weiter !!

Gruß an Georg


----------



## Luzifer (4. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsafari Namibia-Ein Reisebericht Teil 1*

Hi Rob    |wavey:

da bleibt ja ein die Spucke weg super Bilder doller Bericht einfach wahnsinn 
kann nur sagen    #r 


      Gruß Luzifer


----------



## rob (5. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsafari Namibia-Ein Reisebericht Teil 1*

ja nächste woche schreib ich sicher weiter!
mach mich jetzt auf den flughafen richtung hamburg....tschüüüü bis kommende woche:m
lg rob


----------



## Drohne (5. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsafari Namibia-Ein Reisebericht Teil 1*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> ja nächste woche schreib ich sicher weiter!
> mach mich jetzt auf den flughafen richtung hamburg....tschüüüü bis kommende woche:m
> lg rob


 
Alles Gute für Hamburg Rob und ein dickes Petri Heil wennst auch fischen gehst.:m 

@ Namibia

ganz toll geschrieben, echt packend, spannend und manchmal auch sehr lustig geschrieben. Da sind sicherlich Erinnerungen für Dein ganzes weitere Leben gespeichert.

Bereits zweimal habe ich den Bericht schon gelesen und meine ganze Familie möchte mich vom PC verbannen, weil sie schon sehr neugierig darauf sind. Die Fotos sehen wir uns alle gemeinsam an.

Ich möchte mich bei Dir, lieber Rob, ganz herzlich dafür bedanken.#6 

LG Josef


----------



## wodibo (5. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsafari Namibia-Ein Reisebericht Teil 1*

Ja isses denn |uhoh: 
Erst läßt der Kerl uns wochenlang warten und dann knallt er einen Bericht vom Allerfeinsten hier rein. 
Freu mich schon riesig auf die nächsten Teile. Vielen Dank mein Lieblingsösi #6


----------



## rob (10. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsafari Namibia-Ein Reisebericht Teil 1*

danke meine lieben!!
bin jetzt wieder im lande und werde mich an den 2 teil machen.
wünsche beste grüsse aus wien
rob


----------



## FalkenFisch (10. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsafari Namibia-Ein Reisebericht Teil 1*





Auch von mit herzlichen Dank für die geschilderten Eindrücke!

Besonders faszinierend finde ich die Bilder vom Brandungsangeln. Ein Hai vom Strand steht auch noch auf meiner "ToDo-Liste". Insofern freue ich mich auf den Bericht Teil2!

Gruß,

FalkenFisch


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsafari Namibia-Ein Reisebericht Teil 1*

Hi Rob
Ein feiner erster Teil.
Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## rob (12. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsafari Namibia-Ein Reisebericht Teil 1*

vielen dank!
werde heute abends mit dem nächten teil beginnen.
aber ich muss mir noch überlegen ob ich diesen weniger ausführlich schreibe.hab fast das gefühl der erste ist zu lang und wenige nehmen sich die zeit ihn zu lesen.
aber wie ich mich kenn schaff ich es eh nicht andes als ganz genau auszuführen:q
lg rob


----------



## wodibo (12. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsafari Namibia-Ein Reisebericht Teil 1*

Mach den Zweiten bloß ausführlicher. Ich will auch mal Urlaub haben und so kann ich wenigstens mal abtauchen :m


----------



## Jirko (12. April 2006)

*AW: Angelsafari Namibia-Ein Reisebericht Teil 1*

holymoly rob, wat für´n roman... prickelnd, spannend und mit feinster feder geschrieben - genial mein lieber ösi #6 #6 #6... rechtsrum und schweibenwischer iss ja auch nich schlecht - hehe...


> Schlangenbisse, Krokodielunfälle und Hippoatacken


auf die ersten beiden kann man glaub ich gut und gerne verzichten, aber letztere hätt ich schon gerne :q


----------



## Sarein (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angelsafari Namibia-Ein Reisebericht Teil 1*

toller Bericht und geile Fotos!#6 
Namibia ist einfach ein geiles Land. Vor ein paar Jahren war ich auch für 3  1/2 Wochen in Namibia. Wir sind von Windhoek richtung Süden an den Fischrivercanyon (2. größter Canyon der Welt) und von dort aus an der Atlantikküste richtung Norden bis zum Etoscha Nationalpark. Und von dort wieder nach Windhoek.

Das Land hat mich in seinen Bann gezogen... 
Ich will auf jeden Fall wieder zurück nach Namibia!!!


----------

